# Joint supplement?



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm looking for recommendations for a joint supplement for my dogs. Neither have joint issues currently, but we all know that chihuahuas are prone to luxating patella so this is a preventative measure. Also my Vet pointed out an abnormality in Tango's conformation which has the potential to result in spinal/disc issues as he ages. His recommendation was a pill type supplement which he gave me a sample of, and which neither of my dogs will eat....no surprise there, I've never gotten Tango to eat anything pill-based though Jazz sometimes will. 

I'm looking for a chewable type glucosamine and chondroitin supplement which is what my vet recommends for Tango specifically, though he says they both should take it. It needs to be chewable though, not a pill but a soft chew, or Tango won't eat it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Ronni - I have used glycoflex iii in the past. It's a good product and Brody likes the chews, which is saying a lot because he is very PICKY. 

Glyco-Flex (glyco flex) III and Bite Sized Chews, glycoflex for dogs: Joint support supplement (glycoflex, glyco flex)

They do have a line of other glucosamine with different dosages. I just went for the strongest. I figured as long as I was giving it, I would make it worth my time. Their literature says it is sold through vets, but I have bought it online.

Be aware that vets push cosequin. I don't know if they get a kickback similar to science diet? But it is the one they usually recommend.

I have also heard GREAT things about this one. It is a liquid. I haven't tried it.

Small Dog Joint Formula | Liquid Health


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Trace, the Glyco-flex line was the first thing I thought of. My daughter has used it successfully with a couple of her dogs, plus when she was teching one of the vets she really respected recommended it. I have a discount coupon I can use at 1 800 Ped Meds, so I went there to check it out. Problem is I haven't been able to get my dosage questions answered adequately there, even though they have a Q&A section. And my Vet is out of town for several days, or I'd ask him because I trust him completely. 

The dosage recommendations are 1 soft chew for up to 30 pounds. Yeah, OK.  My dogs both weight 1/10th of that, so even halving or quartering the chew is still going to be too much for them. And then after 4 - 6 weeks the maintenance dose is 1 chew every other day. Again, there's the weight thing, PLUS I know myself, and I know that every other day is going to be difficult for me to maintain. So my idea is to continue to give them every day, just half what I'd give every other day. 

Currently they're getting a Zuke's Hip Action treat that is a soft chew with 300 mg glucosamine 50 mg Chondroitin, and 10 mg egg shell membrane. I cut them in 4ths (they're big squares) because they average 4 treats a day.

There doesn't seem to be much dosage standardization for joint supplements for dogs, at least none that I've found so far, which is frustrating. So I feel like whatever I do, I'm kinda of flying blind.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I have found the same thing to be true. Different opinions on dosages, etc. I will try and see if I can dig up info from a reliable source .....

Throw in that there are different types of glucosamine, and some of it is sourced from china - and it all gets very jumbled and confusing on what is best. 

I did like that the liquid supplement is all made in the USA.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Interesting topic..my Baby has patella on both his back legs  I was thinking of getting some for him...now I give him some seal oil, but it doesen't seem to help..on other than the fur..


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I have found the same thing to be true. Different opinions on dosages, etc. I will try and see if I can dig up info from a reliable source .....
> 
> Throw in that there are different types of glucosamine, and some of it is sourced from china - and it all gets very jumbled and confusing on what is best.
> 
> I did like that the liquid supplement is all made in the USA.


Yeah, my head's spinning already with the different types and sources of glucosamine, and the supposed combinations and ratios of that, to MSM, to chondroitin to the various opinions about additional supplements that supposedly enhance absorption of the key nutrients. Ugh!!! :foxes15:

Any info you can throw my way would be very much appreciated! :love4:

And I forgot to comment on the liquid supplement.........

Yes, I agree, made in the USA is an excellent recommendation. Unfortunately I'm running into the issue of what the dogs will take, versus what they won't. Wait, let me rephrase that....I can deal with the dogs, and getting them to take whatever they need. I won't back off. But I'd rather not have to fight with them on a daily basis to get them to take something that they hate, and put us both through that daily struggle. Plus I'm very routine oriented (translation OCD/anal lol!) and I'm already in the routine of giving them daily treats, plus adding an Omega supplement to their food, so I'd rather just continue along that line rather than adding an additional duty to what I'm already doing. My morning runway before work, and evening runway after, has more stuff on it for the dogs than for me as it is!  I'd just hate to waste money on it if they absolutely hate it and I can't deal with the daily struggle of getting them to take it. 

That said, you know I'll do whatever I need to if it's in the dogs' best interests.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

AnnHelen said:


> Interesting topic..my Baby has patella on both his back legs  I was thinking of getting some for him...now I give him some seal oil, but it doesen't seem to help..on other than the fur..


Seal oil is excellent for supporting the health of brain, eye and nerves, plus skin and coat. As far as I've been able to determine, it does nothing for joint support or health. If that's what you're using it for, you're wasting your time and money.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I'll throw in my $0.02. I think it also depends if you are getting the supplement as a preventative or to treat a current problem. For a preventative I think you can afford to not worry quite so much and just find a really good quality supplement such as GlycoFlex, which is what I use for my young, healthy dogs. It has some research behind it but I'm not sure to what degree. I use it for the sport dogs to help prevent joint issues in the future from the hard core agility and such that they do.

I use Cosequin for my girl who had bilateral FHOs (had her hip joints removed) 6 years ago. She needs a strong joint supplement to help with the arthritis that has been brewing in her shoulders from compensating all these years from her bad hips. Cosequin is the best one that I am aware of for the research that the company has done on the product, such as double-blind trials, etc. This supplement is something stronger than the rest can offer. Also, Cosequin comes in capsules that can be opened and sprinkled on food if need be.

Just my thoughts. I think you are definitely doing them a great service by starting a good supplement now, before problems start!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

omguthrie said:


> I'll throw in my $0.02. I think it also depends if you are getting the supplement as a preventative or to treat a current problem. For a preventative I think you can afford to not worry quite so much and just find a really good quality supplement such as GlycoFlex, which is what I use for my young, healthy dogs. It has some research behind it but I'm not sure to what degree. I use it for the sport dogs to help prevent joint issues in the future from the hard core agility and such that they do.
> 
> I use Cosequin for my girl who had bilateral FHOs (had her hip joints removed) 6 years ago. She needs a strong joint supplement to help with the arthritis that has been brewing in her shoulders from compensating all these years from her bad hips. Cosequin is the best one that I am aware of for the research that the company has done on the product, such as double-blind trials, etc. This supplement is something stronger than the rest can offer. Also, Cosequin comes in capsules that can be opened and sprinkled on food if need be.
> 
> Just my thoughts. I think you are definitely doing them a great service by starting a good supplement now, before problems start!



Thanks, Liv! Yeah, it's preventative. Any input on the dosage issue I'm having? The GlycoFlex III comes in a chewable, but I just can't get any feel for an appropriate dosage for a 3.5 pound dog. The range of dosages is truly mind boggling, dependent entirely it seems on the manufacturer.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I haven't had the opportunity to really research dosages this morning, but it looks like 22mg/kg is the standard for glucosamine? 

Also, the liquid one is supposed to be tasteless or else very mild. A small dog is supposed to get 2ml which is a tiny amount. You might be able to squirt it in with the oils you supplement with? Or I know a gal that squirts it onto a tiny corner of bread and they take that as a treat every morning.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes! That's what I thought to Tink! But everyone here in Norway go on and on about how good it is for joints...no, I have to start giving him some clucosamin-ish supplements soon !


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I haven't had the opportunity to really research dosages this morning, but it looks like 22mg/kg is the standard for glucosamine?


You're doing me a favor, so believe me there's no rush! I'm grateful for any information you can throw my way, because I trust your judgment. And they're getting the Zukes treats right now anyway, which is giving them some nutritional support. 



Brodysmom said:


> Also, the liquid one is supposed to be tasteless or else very mild. A small dog is supposed to get 2ml which is a tiny amount. You might be able to squirt it in with the oils you supplement with? Or I know a gal that squirts it onto a tiny corner of bread and they take that as a treat every morning.


Oh! OK, that's really good info. If it's tasteless or almost so it will make it easier to administer, that for sure. The Omegas they take are in gel capsule form, so I prick the capsule with a pin, and squeeze half of it over each bowl of kibble, so I imagine I can do the same with the Liquid Health supplement, provided there's no specific caution against administering it that way. Couldn't find any on the website. And they always eat all their food, so they never won't get a full dosage. 



> es! That's what I thought to Tink! But everyone here in Norway go on and on about how good it is for joints...no, I have to start giving him some clucosamin-ish supplements soon !


Yeah, I think you should definitely find some supplements that are specifically for joints. It may be that the seal oil has some positive effects on joint issues, just as a side benefit, but it's not designed to specifically target them, so the effects I would imagine would be far less than with a supplement designed specifically FOR joint health.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes, I think so too. I hope someone can come up with a good one I can buy..anyone checked out iHerb.com - Vitamins, Supplements & Natural Health Products
I know they have a lot there..


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I am not sure if these are available in the USA but since you want chewable treats I would recommend "8in1 Fillets Pro Active". They are made out of chicken and the centre contains chrondroitin and glucosamine.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Everything I can find basically says a dog under 10 pounds should have 300mg of glucosamine a day. I think there's quite a bit of play on the dosage. But that's probably the number I would shoot for or less if you are comfortable with that.

What about a human type chew? I tend to gravitate towards human vitamins instead of the dog ones because the quality control in pet supplements is just not good. If you bought a supplement like this one ....






You could give 1/2 of one chew which would be 250mg of glucosamine. Since your dogs are tiny, that would certainly meet their needs. That might be an option if they would eat it? It's cheaper too.


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Both of our dogs are mixes. Gilda is 4 and Pico is about 3.5. Since they do agility and are active dogs, I supplement with Missing Link Ultimate joint and Nordic Naturals sardine/fish oil.
Good supplementation isnt overly pricey with small dogs thank goodness!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I think this is the one I will be going for..what do you think? Excellence in Canine and Feline Nutritional Supplements - Stride Plus Liquid


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

PiaOnomato said:


> Both of our dogs are mixes. Gilda is 4 and Pico is about 3.5. Since they do agility and are active dogs, I supplement with Missing Link Ultimate joint and Nordic Naturals sardine/fish oil.
> Good supplementation isnt overly pricey with small dogs thank goodness!



While Missing Link Ultimate has an adequate supply of glucosamine, it has no chondroitin or MSM which my Vet recommended and which complements the glucosamine for optimum joint health. Plus it also has the omegas, so I'm not sure why you're also giving sardine/fish oil.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

AnnHelen said:


> I think this is the one I will be going for..what do you think? Excellence in Canine and Feline Nutritional Supplements - Stride Plus Liquid


It looks decent, nutritionally.Doesn't have any MSM though, which is a good complement to the glucosamine and chondroitin. And I can only find two reviews of the product, both good, but still not a lot of consumer input on which to base an opinion.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Arrrrr, I'm loosing my mind over this  maybe I will give it a try..and see.. He at least needs something, his back legs are pretty "deformed"  not everyone can see it, unless you know what to look for..says Baby  hihi.

How long do you think he should go on it? It says there on that site, that after a month the dosage goes down..how long can I give it, do you know Tink?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Rocky said:


> I am not sure if these are available in the USA but since you want chewable treats I would recommend "8in1 Fillets Pro Active". They are made out of chicken and the centre contains chrondroitin and glucosamine.



Have you a list of ingredients in these? And how much chrondroitin & glucosamine are in them? Any MSM? 

I use Flexadin


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

AnnHelen said:


> Arrrrr, I'm loosing my mind over this  maybe I will give it a try..and see.. He at least needs something, his back legs are pretty "deformed"  not everyone can see it, unless you know what to look for..says Baby  hihi.
> 
> How long do you think he should go on it? It says there on that site, that after a month the dosage goes down..how long can I give it, do you know Tink?


AnnHelen, it's not a medicine, so it's not made to cure anything. It's a supplement, designed to support and enhance health. Consequently it's something that's given for the life of the dog. Just the way really excellent food supports a dog's overall health, so too does the supplements we give our dogs, whether it's a joint compound, or vitamins, or omegas/fish oils. They're all intended to add to and complement existing nutrition, and to round out and expand what our dogs are being fed. 

Plus some dogs are inherently more deficient in certain nutrients than others. Certain breeds are prone to health issues (like chihuahuas are prone to luxating patella and poor dental health) so specific supplements are given for extra nutritional support. That's why chi owners tend to give joint supplements, because chis are infamous for hip displasia and luxating patella, and the extra nutritional support has been proven to at least make this issues less extreme. 

Sorry......don't mean to lecture, I just tend to get on a roll when I'm asked a question.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

This is what it says on the package for the size S: 
*Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (Chicken meat 92%), Minerals, Mulluscs and Crustaceans (Glucosamine hydrochloride 0.5%, Chondroitin sulphate 0.5%).

*Analytical Constituents:* Crude protein 58%, crude oil and -fats 4.5%, crude fibre 1%, crude ash 4%, moisture 14%.

I really like them as Rocky loves them as well . But am anyways still feeding other supplements in food. Those are just the only chews/treats I know of.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Rocky said:


> I am not sure if these are available in the USA but since you want chewable treats I would recommend "8in1 Fillets Pro Active". They are made out of chicken and the centre contains chrondroitin and glucosamine.





> Have you a list of ingredients in these? And how much chrondroitin & glucosamine are in them? Any MSM?


I can't find any reviews for the product.

One website lists the following as the description:
_Product Description
8in1 Delights Chicken chews are rawhide bones containing chicken meat. Our standard product is available in a wide variety of shapes and sizes, offering all-round chewing fun for your dog._

I don't give my dogs rawhide because of the potential health risk, so personally I'd rule these treats out based on that. 

Here's more information about the same product from a different website, which seems to contradict the rawhide info above. But it only contains POINT 5 percent of glucosamine and chondroitin, which is nowhere near enough to do much, not for my dogs' needs anyway. 
_Ingredients:
Meat and meat by-products (chicken 92%), minerals, molluscs and crustaceans (0.5% glucosamine, chondroitin sulphate 0.5%).
Additives:
Colouring_


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

These are made out of chicken, no rawhide. 

Here is a link: 8in1 Fillets S - Tetra Europe

Hope it works.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I use this as it is poweder and easy to put on food:

Wholistic Canine Joint Mobility

The Wholistic Pet

I have yet to try their Run Free but looks good too
The Wholistic Pet


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks Sabine for finding the link/info ..

Thanks Ronni  

I don't want them for my dogs as already use a good supplement ,
was just interested to know about them  

( plus I'm not a fan of anything that's meat and animal derivatives!! )


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Joint supplement chews ( in the UK ) 


Easeflex Chews for Dogs Tasty Joint and Mobility Chews - From £31.13


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you so much Tink  I'm happy for all the information I can get on this


----------

